
WebGL map of global shipping movements - robinhouston
http://www.shipmap.org
======
knowaveragejoe
This is really cool, but is it jumping around for anyone else? I zoom in and
pan around to an area of interest, then after a few seconds the view is
changed to somewhere radically different for no apparent reason. It also
randomly toggles the various overlays when it does this(routes, ports, etc).

~~~
duncanclark
Do you have your sound turned down perhaps? When you hit play it kickstarts
the introductory Talkie 'tour'. Hit pause to stop it!

~~~
squeaky-clean
Thank you! I assumed play/pause was meant for the animation, and that the
button was broken.

------
ifdefdebug
This is great. Some ships seem to fly over continents just like satellites or
airplanes - bogus data in database?

~~~
dplgk
From the info section:

Why do ships sometimes appear to move across land? In some cases this is
because there are ships navigating via canals or rivers that aren’t visible on
the map. Generally, though, this effect is an artefact of animating a ship
between two recorded positions with missing data between, especially when the
positions are separated by a narrow strip of land. We may develop the map to
remove this effect in the future.

------
tomc1985
"Please use a modern web browser to view this content."

What? Well screw you too! I'm on Chromium 49!

------
skrowl
Pretty neat demonstration of WebGL technology, but even with 100mbit fiber
here at work the map took a few seconds to load from time to time.

Is there no way to preload & cache this data due to using WebGL or is this
just this particular app?

------
tomelders
1st of Nov, 2012 - A ship goes up between USA and Russia, seems to dock, then
joins up with another boat that seems to have been just hanging around for
ages above Siberia, then they head off to Europe.

What's going on there?

~~~
goda90
Perhaps one ship was stuck in sea ice and the other helped it along? It looks
like the extent of the ice ends about the same place those two ships separate
over Siberia[1]

[1][http://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/2012/12/](http://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/2012/12/)

------
Buetol
Anyone got a dump of this shipping data ? Saw it on enigma.io too and it looks
like you have to pay to get it (exactearth.com is their source).

~~~
clemlais
I did a quick search and this result seems interesting
[http://www.marinetraffic.com/fr/p/ais-historical-
data](http://www.marinetraffic.com/fr/p/ais-historical-data)

